# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  THoan chả mực Hạ Long chuyên Mực một nắng hàng chuẩn...

## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội**Thoan chả mực Hạ Long* *Chuyên sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:**Chả mực** Hạ Long,**cá thu 1 nắng** Vân Đồn,**hải sản** Cô Tô,....**chi nhánh** Hà Nội*

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-0963.403.357*



Sản phẩm nhà mình cung cấp đều gia công làm tay thủ công hết nhé, mình lấy xưởng nhà và xưởng họ hàng quanh nhà, và từ những thuyền đánh cá mới cập cảng nên đảm bảo độ tươi ngon nhất để chuyển lên Hà Nội cho các anh chị cô bác ạ, nhà em cam kết không chất bảo quản nhé! Xe chuyển cũng là xe nhà nên em đảm bảo giá luôn rẻ nhất nhé (tất nhiên so với sản phẩm tốt chất lượng cao chứ không so với hàng kém chất lượng).

Tiêu chí bán hàng nhà em là: “Khách chọn sử dụng nhà em hay nhà ai không quan trọng, quan trọng khách dùng sản phẩm nhà em 1 lần muốn dùng mãi “ 

Nay giới thiệu anh chị cô bác món mà mọi người ăn rồi chắc nhớ mãi ạ, mực 1 nắng Hạ Long:



*Mực 1 nắng loại I: 600k/kg*
*Mực 1 nắng loại II: 400k/kg*
*Mực 1 nắng loại III: 350k/kg*

$Link$

----------

